# Sevcon + Merritt Joystick



## riwe (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi all,

I just got my Merritt Pro4 joystick that I'm using with a gen4 Sevcon controller. The Joystick has a 10K pot. and when in neutral I get about 5K ohm. There are two microswitches, one for fwd and one for rev.

Any pointers on how to set this up in my controller? I use a singel 5K pot today and thats straight forward when it comes to config.

I start testing on sunday, just wanted to get some pointers if you looked at this before.

Best regards

Rikard


----------



## riwe (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is the fix for this:
First of all the Merrit Joystick. It has 4 different connectors, L, W, T & R. I use L, W and R. W is the wiper, L is +12V and R is ground (B- on gen4)
In the DVT under Throttle flags you need to set *Directional Throttle* to *yes*. Throttle start voltage and throttle end voltage must be set accordingly. 
The one thing I missed was setting *Throttle end value 1 = 1 *and *Throttle end value 2* = -1
Best regards
Rikard


----------

